# Sean's Concrete Tank Photos



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, you asked for some pics of the tank I used to have. Will copy and paste some pics over. Again, if the Mods allow, I would much rather paste the link if you want to read the text and look at the other pics


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_1" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>









And the Kalkwasser


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_2" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>









The Slab:

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_3" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_5" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

And one from the corner of the Tv Room:



















Unfortunately the existing tank is in front of the new tank and it is not easy to take a full frontal, unless I stand on a chair, pressing the cellphone to the ceiling:


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

The reason the sump broke:

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_1" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>









Broken Sump:










Good friends like Hugo from Class Glass fixing the sump while I was in a meeting:










And the sump full again - thank you for the salt Herkie:








<!-- GAL -->
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

And the difference when everything is in place and painted. I will start on the "Rockscaping this weekend:










Now Compare post no 16 with this one. At least there is some progress...


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_2" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="450"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 480x640.</td></tr></tbody></table>









































<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_3" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

This is the closed loop system running at the bottom of the tank, covered with rock - I have allowed for 08 "Outlets"


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

The New canopy to be, being polished


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_1" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="450"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 480x640.</td></tr></tbody></table>


















And the hardest part of all: The battle with the glass. It took us 04 hours today as we tried to fit it just to get to another obstacle (Some places the fibreglass was too thick) and I had to sand some areas on the fibreglass:










<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_6" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="450"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 480x640.</td></tr></tbody></table>









I knew it was gonna be heavy, but never thought this heavy:










And the glass fitted, silicone done. Now it's only for the frame tomorrow morning:


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

The Big water fetch- Took us the whole day....


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Draining fresh water and putting in Sea water au Naturelle:



















And the final product this morning... Well, almost there...


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

So the old tank has moved out and at last, I can have a "Full Frontal". Setup a couple of minutes ago:












And one with the Painting that was done for the opening on top. Unfortunately the lady that did the Painting, forgot the actual size of the opening and now I have to cut it smaller. Not really want to cause it(the painting) looks nice as is, as it blends in with all the coloured walls in the living area"











I connected the 03 sets of "Moonlights" the other night. Unfortunately I broke one, so only 02 sets working now:


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

So I decided to close my eyes and built a surge device.

The Bucket and the Fittings:

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_1" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="600"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>



























Inside and Outside to show the pipe depth:

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_2" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="600"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


















And Wholla, it works:


----------



## Orlando (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW! Well done, your extremely hard work has paid off


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPnbq9QjgFs&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPnbq9QjgFs&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Right side










Centre










Left side










Full tank shot:


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

*Some pics I took about an hour ago. I think I sorted the lighting problem when taking pics. I added more T5's to the tank and swopped some blue ones for white ones as well as added an Actinic:*


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_12" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="1024"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Some underwater shots I took of the tank:


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_19" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="430"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the full image.</td></tr></tbody></table>









<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_13" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="800"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_18" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="800"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_15" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="480"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_11" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="800"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">Click this bar to view the small image.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

<table id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_16" class="ncode_imageresizer_warning" width="798"><tbody><tr><td class="td1" width="20">







</td><td class="td2">This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x602.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

That is more than enough. Hope it will keep you busy:

The whole thread can be read at another Forum, pm me if interested, but there is no way I am copying more over- way too much time Consuming....LoL


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

nice fish and corals! they look so happy and healthy. very colorfull.


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you Shotgun


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

That is amazing. Really nice work.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats an incrediable tank project you have put together there! Glad it went well. Of course the collection of critters and the pics of them are no less worthy! Thanks for sharing with us!!!!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow! Thank you so much for posting as much as you did! I was amazed to see all your hard work! Beautiful tanks, beautiful set up.. construction was well worth the end result! 

One day when I own a home I'm going to have to try and do something like this.. thanks for the inspiration, really amazing and wonderful!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*J/D*
-drools


----------



## bushwhacker (Aug 5, 2009)

quite simply amazing


----------



## sean_koekemoer (Aug 3, 2009)

Just checked in again. Thank you all for your nice comments


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

Has the copperband wiped out the feather duster population yet?
Another question- how are the inverts fairing with the puffers, wrasses and hawkfish?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow!....Hands down the best SW tank I have seen outside of an aquarium! That starfish is hugh!

BTW how are all the fish and creatures interacting. For instance I see parrot fish and sea urchin in your pics. Normally one is the primary food of choice for the other.

Oh, one more thing. How does the new tank compare to the other one in the picture? It looks to be "modelled" after the other one....and how big is that sump?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome tank Sean, thanks for sharing your build with us.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice system!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

omg omg omg 

that is the most amazing tank (ocean) i have ever seen
wow you have inspired me to make a tank better than that one


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

I have just a few questions. how do you feed this tank if it is completely boxed in by concrete. sorry if i missed something in the building section of the post. Also, how much have you spent in total on this tank, construction and livestock and rock and whatever else?


----------



## OBPEACOCK (Dec 26, 2011)

this is on amazing aquarium tank. did you have to dig your concrete floor to bluid the supporting fram for the tank, because i myself want to bluid aquarium in my basment similar to yours, and i keep hearing that i have to dig up my basement floor to do so. can you advice me please.


----------

